# Need Volunteer Boats Matagorda



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

On Sept 11 and 12th Serve Outdoors Matagorda Bay Chapter will have its annual banquet fish fry and fishing event in Matagorda, TX. I am searching for anyone who has a boat and is willing to spend a day with us fishing with wounded veterans and disabled persons. We also need companies or individuals that would like to sponsor our event. Please contact Clint Hewitt 337-540-2590, Scott Cheek 979-479-3135 or me, Kiko Gonzalez 713-291-1877. 

Serve Outdoors is a 501c3 nonprofit organization that assists disabled individuals; veterans, wounded worriers, youth, special needs folks and the elderly to experience the great outdoors on hunting and fishing adventures.


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

Kiko, my name is Travis Elliott and I am one of the tournament directors for The Texas Trio Classic. I would be glad to help. We hosted a small event over the spring w The Wounded Warrior Project as well as Daniel Kubecka w Run N Gun Adventures. I am friends w Clint and would be glad to help. Just give me a call and let me know what you guys are in need of. I might be able to get Daniel involved as well as he and his crew did a fantastic job w us hosting the veterans at our event. My number is 281-686-2964. Call me anytime or have Clint touch base w me. Thanks!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Travis, we appreciate your support. I sent Clint your number, he'll give you call.


TEBC said:


> Kiko, my name is Travis Elliott and I am one of the tournament directors for The Texas Trio Classic. I would be glad to help. We hosted a small event over the spring w The Wounded Warrior Project as well as Daniel Kubecka w Run N Gun Adventures. I am friends w Clint and would be glad to help. Just give me a call and let me know what you guys are in need of. I might be able to get Daniel involved as well as he and his crew did a fantastic job w us hosting the veterans at our event. My number is 281-686-2964. Call me anytime or have Clint touch base w me. Thanks!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Schedule of Events


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Friday's Fish Fry*

Anyone in Matagorda on Friday night stop by Fireman's Hall for the fish fry to honor our wounded soldiers.

Thank to all the fishing guided that donated their boats and time to this special cause.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiko,
Please add me to your list for any future events. I just saw this post and unfortunately, am going to be out of town to work this weekend.
I pray the weather the weather holds out for you guys on Saturday


----------

